# 90853 and 90791



## L. Bethany (Feb 5, 2019)

Can group psychotherapy (90853) and psychiatric evaluation (90791) be performed on same day?


----------



## kdlberg (Feb 7, 2019)

As per the CPT book. "Codes 90791 [and] 90792 are used for the diagnostic assessment...Psychotherapy services, including for crisis, may not be reported the same day."

Also, the NCCI edits say no modifier is allowed.


----------

